# players overseas



## MIZZOUtiger23 (Oct 19, 2002)

Can anyone tell me where former Mizzou players like Melvin Booker and Paul O'Liney are or who else from Mizzou that you know of is still playing?


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Booker plays at Virtus Pallacanestro. That is the same team that College All-American/1 year pro, Charlie Bell, second round draft pick David Anderson, and Derrick Dial play for.

Booker's Team 

I have no clue about O'Leary.


----------

